# ?'s on Lex's physique/Bloodline



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Just for curiosity sake. Wanted to get ya'lls opinion as to whether you think Lex is more Am Bully vs APBT? It doesn't really matter to me one bit but am a bit curious as I'm beginning to be able to verify the distinct differences between the standard APBT vs Am Bully vs Am Staff. He did come with UKC papers his father labeled as PR (papers which I never sent in) but it was through a BYB (me being ignorant to what a BYB was at the time) & am curious as to what your ideas are. His head looks a little more Bully to me & his snout especially but his body lines & weight to me are that of an APBT.

Thanks guys!


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd guess he had a mixture of both in him. My Maggie does also, and stayed more Amstaff looking, which I like.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm no help here. 
Just wanted to state the fact that he's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Why didn't you send off for the papers if you don't mind me asking...how old is he...looks bully to me but the age would help...either way hes very handsome!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

fishinrob said:


> I'd guess he had a mixture of both in him. My Maggie does also, and stayed more Amstaff looking, which I like.


Thanks, me too! I kinda see Amstaff too 



brandileigh080 said:


> I'm no help here.
> Just wanted to state the fact that he's absolutely gorgeous!


Awe thank you, he's my handsome blue boy ;D



Lone Star said:


> Why didn't you send off for the papers if you don't mind me asking...how old is he...looks bully to me but the age would help...either way hes very handsome!!!


No reason really, I've been meaning too, just kept forgetting due to past wedding plans & unforeseen circumstances :/. Him being papered wasn't the main reason I got him just wanted to get the poor nugget out of sad situation... The guy I got him from was cool, you could tell the guy cared about his dogs but was also $ suffering... Aside from the fact I wasn't planning to breed him - I made sure to neuter him so there's no chance of him makin' pups.

However I still plan to send his papers in, I'd like to view his history which is the main reason I want to send them in.

He will be 2 years old December 6th, weighs about 55lbs.  Thank you for the compliments - one of the main reasons I ask is to keep myself in check to know I'm understanding the difference in characteristics properly .

Thanks for the input Lonestar - I watch your posts & your pretty spot on with advice


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Okay I see...I would definitley send in for the papers if for no other reason than having alotta fun looking up his ancestry...lots of times you can find pics of the grandparents and even others further back...and it's always fun to see why your dog looks the way he does...lol...if ya know what i mean. As far as my opinion...him almost being two years old would lead me to believe he was a mixture of both bully and apbt lines...or more classic bully dogs...remember not all bullies come out with the low stance...and huge chests...look at some of our other members edge dogs that are around the 50 lb mark...either way i can't wait for you to order the ped we'll have some fun checkin it out! Thanks...ohhh yeah almost forgot...I love his markings!!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Either way he is a handsome boy!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lex he def falls more on the bully/staff side large build short muzzle large broad head little lippy .. I would even venture to guess you will see some gaff blood in his pedigree when you send off for it. 

He's a cutie though when you get his pedigree let me know if you see gaff in it.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

To me he looks like a RE type dog... CLARITY APBT X AmStaff what I see ppl call a pitterstaff here lately. JMO


----------

